# Leistungsdiagnostik im Saarland oder Umgebung ?



## Vars.Molta (27. Mai 2005)

Hi all,
kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit eine Leistungsdiagnostik für Freizeitsportler  im Saarland oder Umgebung zu machen ? Hat vielleicht schon jemand Erfahrung damit ?

gruss.the.vars.molta.und.schönes.bikewochenende !


----------



## Einheimischer (27. Mai 2005)

Schau mal hier: http://www.spowi.de/

Man hört nur Gutes!

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (27. Mai 2005)

Kann ich bestätigen.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Limit83 (28. Mai 2005)

Oder hier:

Institut für Sport- und Präventivmedizin 

Ich kann beide empfehlen! 

Gruß Limit!


----------



## Klettersteppi (5. Juni 2005)

spowi kann ich auch empfehlen:
Dominik Schammne ist Doktor der Sportwissenschaft, anfang 30, selbst Mountainbiker, macht den Niederlinxweilerer Bikern mit grossem Erfolg die Trainingspläne und hat es sogar geschafft selbst mir einen gewissen Durchblick zu verschaffen
ich geh wieder hin!


----------



## Vars.Molta (10. Juni 2005)

Klettersteppi schrieb:
			
		

> spowi kann ich auch empfehlen:
> Dominik Schammne ist Doktor der Sportwissenschaft, anfang 30, selbst Mountainbiker, macht den Niederlinxweilerer Bikern mit grossem Erfolg die Trainingspläne und hat es sogar geschafft selbst mir einen gewissen Durchblick zu verschaffen
> ich geh wieder hin!



das sehe ich genauso seit gestern !   ;-))

gruss.the.vars.molta


----------

